
A Declaration of the Independence of Cyberspace (1996) - newswasboring
https://www.eff.org/cyberspace-independence
======
zozbot234
It's ironic that cyberspace seems to be far _more_ politicized than meatspace
these days. Cyberspace has pretty much created its own petty landlords, its
bureaucracies and its "claim[s] to own speech itself throughout the world".
The next civilization of the Mind will have to look for yet another venue.

------
newswasboring
I was recently listening to the short story "When Sysadmins Ruled the Earth"
by cory doctorow. This came up and I started crying. I have no nostalgia for
this time period (I was less than 5 yo when this was written) but I do have
nostalgia for this sentiment. Due to the technology delay I got experience a
part of this when networks were being rolled out in India. Nobody really knew
how to operate it or how it worked entirely. Discovering networks and
connecting with people from around the world was a revelation. I miss that
feeling. But I can't figure out if that feeling is lost because I grew up or
because that sentiment just doesn't exist these days.

------
webmaven
Needs (1996) in the title.

~~~
newswasboring
Just edited it

